# street session in Frankfurt



## pokerface (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
nach dem ich mir etwa 100 mal die Videos von Wheels over Frankfurt angeschaut habe, habe ich mich gefragt warum so etwas, vorallem bei dem Wetter, nicht mehr stattfindet.
Ich frage hier ob Interesse besteht so mit etwa 20 oder noch besser mehr dirt, street, trial etc. Fahrer nochmal so etwas zu veranstalten.

Also bitte teilt mir hier mit was ihr von so einer Idee haltet und falls Interesse besteht könnte man ja mal so etwas innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen veranstalten.  

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## grecco86 (10. Juni 2008)

servus pokerface ,


ich hab zwar kein richtiges street -oder dirtbike, fahre aber trotzdem fast nur auf dem asphalt rum (city) etc. und versuche mir verschiedene tricks anzueigenen ...also dementsprechend finde die idee klasse und waere dabei.

ich glaube ganz so offiziell wird das aber nichts, weil soweit ich weiss hat WOFFM diese aktionen wegen der polizei eingestellt.

alterniv kann ich dir mal diesen link schicken: http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
hier treffen sich die biker frankfurts zum 1. sonntag und freitag des monats zum chilligen durch die city biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerface (11. Juni 2008)

danke für die Seite grecco  
also das sieht ja schon mal gut aus aber ich hätte da eher an eine street session an den besten spots in Frankfurt gedacht mit ein paar treppen, "drops" etc. also alles was richtig laune macht , da ich nicht so der Streckenfahrer bin ( Kondition  )

Naja postet weiter falls noch jemand an so etwas interesse hat  

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2008)

pokerface schrieb:


> danke für die Seite grecco
> also das sieht ja schon mal gut aus aber ich hätte da eher an eine street session an den besten spots in Frankfurt gedacht mit ein paar treppen, "drops" etc. also alles was richtig laune macht , da ich nicht so der Streckenfahrer bin ( Kondition  )
> 
> Naja postet weiter falls noch jemand an so etwas interesse hat
> ...



schau ab und zu mal bei den freireitern rein

wir machen hin und wieder mal nen FFM nightride und fahren da einige gute spots an...wir sind aber keine trailer...alles mit norm. MTB


----------



## Edenfire (18. Juni 2008)

Hmmh... Naja auf so ne kleine ffm spot session hätte ich schon mal lust 
Habe leider zurzeit kein Dirt/Street Bike da mir noch die finanziellen Mittel fehlen aber das geht auch teils mit nem normalem mtb


----------



## pokerface (20. Juni 2008)

ja klar geht das hauptsache wir sind ein paar leute ich würde als termin mal Samstag den 28.ten festsetzen an der hauptwache in Frankfurt.
Wer dabei ist sollte hier am besten kurz bescheid sagen damit wir sehen ob sich die sache lohnt 

Also Leute Samstag 28. Juni ca. 12.00 Hauptwache Frankfurt

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juni 2008)

Bei genügender Beteiligung schau ich mit meiner Spiegelreflex vorbei  (biken is nich, weder hab ichn Dirtbike noch ist meine Schulter verheilt)


----------



## pokerface (22. Juni 2008)

das ist schonmal sehr gut obviousfaker 
aber sonst kein Interesse? könnte doch mal ne lustige Abwechslung zum den ganzen Tag im Wald fahren oder 

also ich warte auf weiteres Interesse .....


----------



## pokerface (24. Juni 2008)

Besteht kein weiteres Interesse?
Kommt schon Leute wird bestimmt lustig ...

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juni 2008)

Das hört sich echt gut an...ich bin zwar auch kein Dirtbike-fahrer aber so durch die City hüpfen macht trotzdem Spaß 

Leider bin ich ab Donnerstag nicht in Frankfurt aber wenn wieder mal was ansteht, dann bin ich dabei! 

Grüße
Hot Rod1


----------



## pokerface (24. Juni 2008)

Naja das ist schade...
ich würde mal die Teilnehmerzahl auf mind. 10 beschränken ich und 2 Kollegen sind sicher dabei...
 @hotrod
Wir sind beide stolze Besitzer des gleichen 661 Helms 

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scooby1984 (6. Juli 2008)

Hey Leude, also würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand per PN bescheid geben würde sobald sowas stattfindet. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei .... Und Night-Biking muss auch ma sein. Grad jetzt im Sommer !!!

Gruß


----------



## BOOZE (7. Juli 2008)

grecco86 schrieb:


> ich glaube ganz so offiziell wird das aber nichts, weil soweit ich weiss hat WOFFM diese aktionen wegen der polizei eingestellt.
> 
> .



Die Polizei war da sehr umgänglich, es waren halt einige der Meinung, sie müssten sich nicht an die Verkehrregeln halten, oder sich daneben benehmen und das noch genau vor der Nase der Polizei.

Übrigens waren die "Veranstallter" meißtens sowieso nicht anwesend oder versteckt im Hintergrund!

Wer eine Streetsession machen will, soll einfach nur im Netz posten, die Leute kommen schon von ganz allein!


----------



## Konaschaf (8. Juli 2008)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Die Polizei war da sehr umgänglich, es waren halt einige der Meinung, sie müssten sich nicht an die Verkehrregeln halten, oder sich daneben benehmen und das noch genau vor der Nase der Polizei.
> 
> Übrigens waren die "Veranstallter" meißtens sowieso nicht anwesend oder versteckt im Hintergrund!
> 
> Wer eine Streetsession machen will, soll einfach nur im Netz posten, die Leute kommen schon von ganz allein!



Sooo, jetzt meldet sich auch hier nochmal jemand von WOFFM zu diesem Thema.

Was BOOZE bezüglich des Verhaltens einiger weniger gesagt hat ist leider korrekt aber nicht das Problem - das Problem ist, dass die ganze Geschichte damals noch über eine Homepage verabredet wurde, die aber keinen offiziellen Charakter hatte oder gar eine rechtliche Person darstellte oder vertrat weil WheelsoverFrankfurt damals noch kein e.V. war.
Wenn heute eine Streetsession über uns organisiert werden würde, müssten wir das tatsächlich als "Demonstration" genehmigen lassen, mit Polizei und allem drum und dran - benimmt sich dann noch einer daneben, oder es gibt einen Unfall wird der Veranstalter -also WOFFM e.V.- dafür haftbar gemacht, personell gesehen also der Vorstand.

Deswegen hier die Bekräftigung des Vorschlags von Booze: organisiert das von hier aus und verabredet euch zum Streeten - die Leute kommen von alleine bzw sind an den einschlägigen Plätzen eh zu finden. Oder kommt einfach mal zum Vereinstreffen und sprecht die Leute an - verabredet euch da. Jeder ist willkommen.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## pokerface (9. Juli 2008)

erstmal dankeschoen fuer die ganzen Informationen =)

okay dann schlag ich vor, dass wir das ganze nun von hier aus organisieren. 
Da jedoch einige hier Interesse zeigen wuerde ich, da ich noch bis diesen Sonntag im Urlaub bin, fuer Freitag den 18. Juli den Termin festlegen.
Jeder der Lust hat soll kommen, 4 Leute sind es schon mal aus meiner Stadt (Hanau). 
Treffpunkt ist auf der Zeil bei der Hauptwache (auf dem Platz wo immer die Skateboarder rumfahren). Als Treffzeit wuerde ich einfach 20.00 waehlen damit wir sowohl noch ein bisschen Licht als auch noch was von der Nacht haben  ...und natuerlich open-end.

Wer kommt sollte sich kurz bei mir ueber pm oder direkt hier im thread "anmelden" damit wir wissen ob es sich ueberhaupt lohnt 

Rechtlicher Hinweis: Es ist eine inoffizielle Tour von uns und jeder kann sich uns anschliessen, also nichts offizielles damit wir keinen aerger mit der Polizei haben 


MFG Pokerface


----------



## Scooby1984 (9. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich nen Kollege finde der mit kommt (wovon ich ausgehe), bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start.....

Gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Juli 2008)

Bin dann wie angekündigt mit Spiegelreflex am Start  Zeigt mir was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,
bin am 18. vorraussischtlich den ganzen Tag im Bikepark ...wenn ich aber bis 19Uhr wieder in Frankfurt bin, dann werde ich um 20Uhr erscheinen


----------



## pokerface (10. Juli 2008)

okay das ist schonmal sehr cool, dass doch so grosses Interesse besteht.
Folglich steht der Termin nun sicher.
8 Leute und eine Spiegelreflexkamera sind schonmal eine gute Basis 

wie gesagt wer noch Interesse hat kurz hier anmelden.

Danke !

MFG Pokerface


----------



## grecco86 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,


ich werde voraussichtlich mit 1-3 weiteren Kollegen auch am Start sein. 
Eventuell aber mit Verspätung.


greetz,
grecco


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Bin dann wie angekündigt mit Spiegelreflex am Start  Zeigt mir was!



wie wars denn???zeig mal was!


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie wars denn???zeig mal was!



Wir ham heute erst den 13.07.  Is erst nächsten Freitach.

edit: Aber ich muss zugeben, du hast mich grad ganz schön ins schwitzen gebracht  hab noch ne feuchte Stirn! Bis ich dann nochmal nachgeschaut habe


----------



## Scooby1984 (16. Juli 2008)

Ok Leude, da ich jetzt kurzfristik Samstag früh arbeiten muss werde ich Fr abend nicht am Start sein. leider. Wenn ihr das in den nächsten Wochen nochmal nachholen wollt, ggbf auch in kleineres Runde bin ich gerne dabei wenn es irgend möglich ist...

gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Juli 2008)

Morgen Abend wirds aller Voraussicht nach regnen. Sind trotzdem Teilnehmer zu erwarten oder wirds euch zu glitschig (oder habt ihr einfach kein Bock auf Regen )? Wenn sich jetzt nicht 9 von 8 Teilnehmern abmelden  bin ich weiterhin da zum fotografiern.


----------



## Scooby1984 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mich ja freuen wenn wir das ganze auf nen anderen termin legen. Wär wirklich gerne am Start  Sogar bei Regen 

Gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juli 2008)

Wieso denn verlegen? Von mir aus können wir das ruhig öfter machen, ich denke, dass die Leute dann auch öfter mal Zeit dafür finden. 
Egal obs morgen gut oder schlecht ausgeht, es schreit dann wohl in beiden Fällen nach einem zweiten Termin


----------



## grecco86 (18. Juli 2008)

Salut,

wie sieht es denn aus mit heute Abend?
Steht die Session noch oder faellt es ins Wasser?

Ich waere mit 1 bis 2 Kollegen am Start, wobei ich/wir erst gegen 21h koennen... Wo soll man dann am besten hinfahren bzw. wo findet euch man denn dann um 21h ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juli 2008)

Treffpunkt ist Hauptwache/Zeil, also ich weiß nicht genau auf welcher Seite aber gemeint ist wohl der mit dem großen Eingang zu B-Ebene. Ist ja aber eher übersichtlich dort, ein paar springende Biker sollte man sehen  
Ich fahr jetzt gleich los, mal sehen ob jemand kommt.


----------



## grecco86 (18. Juli 2008)

ja treffpunkt weiss ich ja 
Aber ich komme ja so gegen 20:30h bzw. 21:00h, und wo man euch dann um diese Uhrzeit finden kann...oder werdet ihr die ganze zeit an der hauptwache sein?


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juli 2008)

Hm ich denke mal in der Hauptwache, kenn mich mit Spots aber auch nicht gut aus. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt ist vor der EZB, falls dir das was sagt. Da gibts auch ein paar Treppen und da hab ich mal welche Trialn sehen. Oder vielleicht auch vor der alten Oper? Ich schick dir einfach mal per PN meine Handynummer, kannst mich bei Bedarf gern anrufen.


----------



## grecco86 (18. Juli 2008)

ok coole sache!
habe deine pm erhalten!
werde mich dann bei dir melden!

bis nachher


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2008)

Bilder?


----------



## pokerface (20. Juli 2008)

ja die bilder würd ich auch gerne sehen 
lade sie mal hoch wenn du zeit hast obviousfaker 

Danke !


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2008)

Entschuldigt, ich bin derzeit am Marathonlernen für ne Prüfung morgen und hab deswegen bis jetzt keine Lust gehabt mich an den "großen" Rechner zu setzen wo ich die Fotos runterziehe & nachbearbeite, aber erhofft euch nicht zu viel, wie gesagt der große Blitz ist ja kaputt  Aber sie kommen, versprochen!


----------



## grecco86 (31. Juli 2008)

servus leute,

wollte mal wieder den thread hier anstoßen, da ja die kleine streetsession ja doch ganz lustig war...
geht da wieder mal was? eventuell in of oder im taunus???

greetz,
grecco!


----------



## Scooby1984 (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei wenn ich Zeit hab und nicht arbeiten muss wie beim letzten Mal ! Und Frankfurt sowie Taunus wär ich dabei. OF muss net unbedingt sein, aber wäre zur Not auch drinn...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerface (1. August 2008)

ja servus ja die street session war ganz lustig aber mehr beteiligung wäre nicht von nachteil 
also dieses wochenende geht bei mir nichts mehr da ich in winterberg bin D) aber nächsten freitag oder samstag wäre ich dabei. Ob Taunus oder Offenbach ist mir egal, ich kenne eh nur den Bombenkrater in Offenbach. Also Taunus wäre auch mal interessant.

Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen dass jeder der teilnehmen will sich kurz meldet und schreibt für was für einen Tag (freitag oder samstag) und ob er für Offenbach oder Taunus ist.

Mfg Pokerface



@theobviousfaker:  sind die fotos schon im Papierkorb verschwunden oder kommen die noch


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

pokerface schrieb:


> @theobviousfaker:  sind die fotos schon im Papierkorb verschwunden oder kommen die noch



statt die bilder reinszustellen geht er lieber spacken....


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2008)

spacken???


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> spacken???



ein anderes wort für 

[guckrechts]​

​[gucklinks]​

 GA 

​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2008)

Lugxx - hier lesen auch Minderjährige mit. Schreib also nicht so unanständige Sachen.


----------



## Scooby1984 (1. August 2008)

Also nächstes WE (nicht dieses ) Wär ich auf jeden Fall am Start. Mir wäre allerdings der Samstag Abend etwas lieber, da ich Freitags immer arbeiten muss......

Mir wäre ne Street Session zur Zeit auch etwas lieber weil mein Fully nicht läuft und somit FEldberg-Touren etc ausfallen  mit Single-Speed machtd es kein Spaß...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerface (1. August 2008)

ein fully hab ich auch nicht nur ein hardtail mit 9gang und zwei Bremsen aber ich denke mal wenn das in Offenbach reicht, reicht das auch im Taunus oder? 

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

pokerface schrieb:


> ein Fully Hab Ich Auch Nicht Nur Ein Hardtail Mit 9gang Und Zwei Bremsen Aber Ich Denke Mal Wenn Das In Offenbach Reicht, Reicht Das Auch Im Taunus Oder?
> 
> Mfg Pokerface


----------



## grecco86 (1. August 2008)

Servus nochmals ,


also ich koennte next week so montag, mittwoch, freitag und samstag unter vorbehalt 
Ich waere primaer fuer ne chillige taunustour und sekundaer so wieder ne streetsession. Wir koennten uns ja auch 2 oder mehrmals in der woche treffen, falls die leute zeit haben? Also z.B. abends eher streeten und morgens/vormittags eher taunustour oder so halt - auf verschiedene tage verteilt.
da ich meinem cube ltd team von 07 einen rahmenbruch verpasst habe, bin ich momentan ersatzweise mit einem fully meines haendlers unterwegs, also geht bei mir sowohl street auch als taunus - auch von technischer seite aus 

aber ich sag nochmal so, du kannst locker mit jedem fahrrad in den taunus oder sonst wohin fahren. ein kollege von mir hat ein 8jahre altes hardtail (mit starrgabel) und trialt damit noch gude rum 
Ausserdem habe ich schon leute mit fullys gesehn, die net mal ein bordstein hoch springen koennen...also alles geht mehr oder weniger 


greetz,
grecco


----------



## pokerface (1. August 2008)

ja grecco ich wäre auch primär für eine Taunus Tour mit vielen höhenmetern (ABWÄRTS !!!)  vorallem weil ich noch nie im Taunus war mit dem Bike.

Also ich würde auch am ehesten Freitag oder Samstag vorschlagen.

Was meint ihr? Wer würde sich anschließen. Ich wäre stark dafür


 Mfg Pokerface


----------



## grecco86 (1. August 2008)

Nabend allerseits 

ja optimal...also schon mal zu dritt: du, scooby und ich. freitag passt mir prima, samstag muss ich nochmals abchecken 

ja abwaerts ist immer gude  wobei ich fuer technische trails auch zu haben bin 

ich wuerde mal vorschlagen, dass man gemeinsam mit der bahn da hochfaehrt (u3) oder sich an der hohemark dann trifft...


----------



## pokerface (2. August 2008)

ja oder wir treffen uns an einem allenbekannten Bahnhof (Frankfurter HBF oder so) und fahren alle zusammen mit dem Zug. 
Dann halten wir mal Freitag fest als Termin. 
Auf eine Uhrzeit müssten wir uns noch einigen. Was wäre euch recht?

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## grecco86 (2. August 2008)

sers ,

ja das mit dem treffen am HBF ist ne gude idee.
ja so morgens/vormittags waere doch top oder? da hat man ne große zeitspanne bis es dunkel wird...aber ich glaube scooby kann freitags net...


----------



## Scooby1984 (2. August 2008)

Also ausgerechnet Freitags muss ich arbeiten. DO oder SA wäre mir am liebsten. Uhrzeit würde ich ca. 11 uhr vorschlagen. Wenn ihr wirklich fürn Taunus seid muss ich notfalls mein Fully Fit machen, Dann wär ich für DH etc auch dabei. Nur BErgauf ist es damit ne extreme Qual. 

Wenn ihr euch an der Hohemark treffen wollt würd ich direkt mim Auto dahin kommen. Da wär HBF für mich nen Umweg....

Hat denn jemand was gegen DO 11Uhr morgens an der Hohemark ?

Gruß


----------



## grecco86 (2. August 2008)

salut ,

am DO. habe ich einen zahnartzttermin um 10:30 , faellt also aus bei mir am DO.


----------



## Scooby1984 (2. August 2008)

Gut dann lass doch Samstag machen. Müsste auch den jungs besser passen dei keine Semesterfeerien haben. Vll kommt dann auch noch nen kollege mit...

Hat jemand was gegen Samstag 11 Uhr an der Hohemark ???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerface (3. August 2008)

okay aber wie genau kommt man an die Hohemark?


----------



## Maggo (3. August 2008)

hohemark ist die endhaltestelle der u3. da kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## pokerface (3. August 2008)

u3 also Ubahn ja?


----------



## Maggo (3. August 2008)

si.


----------



## nookie#ql (4. August 2008)

ja moinsen allerseits, nen kumpel und ich wären auch im taunus dabei. wäre auch mal bei ner streetsession dabei. könnt euch ja nochmal wegen samstag melden, möglichst per pm oder email. 

gruß benny


----------



## Scooby1984 (4. August 2008)

Ja, wie gesagt. Samstag morgen um 11.00Uhr an der Hohemark in Oberursel ist treffpunkt. Das ist die U-Bahn Haltestelle am Fusse des Feldbergs in Oberursel.... Wie man mit der U-Bahn hinkommt steht ja oben. Gefahren wird hoffentlich kein CC sondern eher bissi FR und DH... Hoch kommen wir dann am besten mim Bus.

Gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. August 2008)

Entschuldigt, dass es wegen der Bilder solang gedauert hat. Ich schäme mich auch für die bescheidenen Fotos 
Album-Link
Leider war nicht viel mehr drin nachdem zuerst der große Blitz gleich von Anfang an nicht mehr funktionierte und dann auch noch der Autofokus rumgezickt hab  Muss meine Kamera deswegen auch einschicken, da is irgendwas futsch.


----------



## pokerface (5. August 2008)

ja 11 Uhr ist optimal also weiß vielleicht jemand wielange die zugstrecke dauert von Hanau nach Hohemark und was das ca. kostet.

Danke!


----------



## grecco86 (6. August 2008)

salut allerseits ,


wie sieht es aus bei euch mit heute oder morgen? Also fuer ne gechillte streetsession?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (6. August 2008)

ok das mit morgen hat sich dann auch bei mir erledigt 
fuer samstag muss ich noch wegen der arbeit abchecken ob ich kann oder net 

greetz,
grecco


----------



## pokerface (6. August 2008)

servus,

ich bin am samstag sicher dabei falls meine bremse bis dahin kommt aber ich denke schon wurde sonntag bestellt und montag warse aufm weg also morgen müsste sie da sein.
Kennt eigentlich jemand der mitfährt die Trails bzw. die Kicker die da gebaut wurden und weiß genau wo die sind oder fahren wir auf gut Glück dahin?

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## Scooby1984 (7. August 2008)

ICh weiss wo die Trainls und Kicker sind. Zumindest von einer DH-Strecke....  Es soll aber noch ne andere geben die ganz gut ist, da weiss ich alelrdings nicht bescheid....


----------



## grecco86 (7. August 2008)

Ich hab mal einen Last Minute Biking termin eingetragen. Vielleicht kommt ja dadruch noch der eine oder andere mehr


----------



## Scooby1984 (8. August 2008)

HEy Mädels. Kleines Problem. Nachdem es jetzt schon ein paar Stunden rel. ordentlich regnet und ich direkt am Fusse des Feldberges wohne weiss ich was das für unsere DH-Session heißt. Wenn wir Pech haben wirds am Samstag keine schöne Abfahrt sondern eher eine kleine Schlammschlacht. Wie wäre es wenn wir und an der Hohemarkt treffen und doch ne Street Session oder ähnliches machen. Das is etwas Wetter-unabhängiger ....
Wir können auch zusammen nach Offenbach fahren zu den Bombenkratern. Falls das jemandem was sagt...

Bitte mal zügig zu Wort melden was ihr davon haltet.
Gruß


----------



## grecco86 (8. August 2008)

salut,

das ist ne gude Idee 
Man koennte auch einfach in der Stadt bleiben oder von Frankfurt nach OF biken oder sowas und dann da cruisen. Wobei es in beiden Zentren Samstags relativ voll ist. Ok wir muessen ja net unbedingt im jeweiligen Zentrum biken, sondern ein bisschen außerhalb geht auch 

Also gute Idee, dass mit dem Ausweichplan. Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerface (8. August 2008)

ja ich wäre auch etwas eher für Offenbach. Falls meine Bremse heute endlich mal kommt würde ich eine Dirtsession im Bombenkrater vorschlagen.
Uhrzeit bleibt die Gleiche, ja?

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## Scooby1984 (8. August 2008)

Hab eben mal bei Wetter.de nachgeschaut, da es ja shcon wieder dne ganzen morgen am Regnen ist. Sa soll es zwar nicht sonderlich sonnig aber wenigstens trocken sein. Wie das im Bombenkrater aussieht mit Schlammschlacht etc weiss ich nicht. Aber da können wir ja notfalls bisschen durch offenbach rollen falls garnichts geht.

Bei uhrzeit wäre ich für halb 12  Muss nämlich heut abend auf nen Polterabend  und Offenbach mit der Bahn/Auto is von mir schon nen Stück. Aber ich komm auch notfalls nach... 

Treffpunkt würd eich vll die S-Bahn Haltestelle Of-Ost vorschlagen. Die is da direkt um die Ecke und man könnte dann zusammen zum Bombenkrater fahren...

Gruß
Basti


----------



## grecco86 (8. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

nach dem Regen von Heute wird dasja wohl nix mit dem Taunus und wahrscheinlich auch nix mit dem Bombemkrater.
Deswegen hier mein Alternativplan:
Morgen um 12h am HBF in FFM treffen und zwar genau davor, vor dem Haupteingang und dann schlage ich vor, dass ich euch ein wenig durch FFM fuehre mti dem Bike. Einfach gechillt cruisen, wobei wir an entsprechenden Stellen zum Springen und Trialen vorbei fahren werden.
Weiterhin koennte unsere Tour dann auch noch nach OF fuehren, wo man hier und da auch noch ein wenig spirngen kann.

Sagt bescheid was ihr davon haltet.

Grueße,
grecco

P.S.: Aber wenn es auch morgen regnen sollte, dann faellt es von meiner Seite komplett aus


----------



## Scooby1984 (8. August 2008)

Am besten schreibt grecco morgen früh mal ins Forum wie das Wetter ist und ob es stattfindet oder nicht.Dann schaut besser jeder kurz bevor er losfährt mal hier in den Thread rein und weiss bescheid.
Ist zwar alles etwas chaotisch aber andererseits hat hier halt keiner Einfluss aufs Wetter, leider 

So plan steht. Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## pokerface (8. August 2008)

also bei mir siehts ziemlich schlecht aus. Nicht wegen dem Wetter sondern weil die kompetenten Bikemailorder Mitarbeiter meine Bremse angeblich am Montag verschickt haben, sie aber komischerweise heute noch nicht da ist

Naja falls es was neues gibt von meiner Seite melde ich mich

Mfg 
pokerface


----------



## pokerface (8. August 2008)

okay Entwarnung !!!
meine Bremse ist eben gekommen und wird gleich auf mein bike montiert also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe treffen wir uns bei gutem wetter morgen um 12 uhr in Offenbach Ost und dann wahrscheinlich Bombenkrater, ja?

bis dann

pokerface


----------



## Scooby1984 (8. August 2008)

NEIN wir treffen uns um 12 Uhr bei "nicht Regen-Wetter"  am HBF in FFM und machen mit grecco ne kleine Stadtrundfahrt. Vll auch nach offenbach. je nachdem wie wir Bock haben....


----------



## pokerface (8. August 2008)

achso okay wieviel leute sind wir denn insgesamt also ich komme wahrscheinlich alleine


----------



## grecco86 (8. August 2008)

Salut,

also momentan sind wir zu dritt wie es aussieht.
Eventuell kommt noch ein Kollege von meiner Seite aus mit, ist aber auch net sicher


----------



## pokerface (8. August 2008)

treffpunkt wie immer an der hauptwache ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scooby1984 (8. August 2008)

Ich komm auch alleine. grecco kommt evtl zu zweit.

Und wer noch alle skommt weiss ich net. Aber selbst zu dritt is es besser als allein durch FFM zu eiern


----------



## grecco86 (8. August 2008)

Salut,

aaaalso der Treffpunkt ist NICHT AN DER HAUPTWACHE, sondern wie schon von scooby zuvor erwaehnt vorm HAUPTEINGANG DES HAUPTBAHNHOFES IN FRANKFURT und zwar um 12h 
Morgen frueh melde ich mich hier, wegen dem Wetter. Wenn es regnet, dann faellt die Session aus

greetz,
grecco


----------



## grecco86 (9. August 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits ,

aaaalso wettermäßig siehts hier soweit ok aus. Leicht bewölkt, trocken und momentan noch ein wenig frisch. Auf wetter.de und wetter.com steht auch, dass es über den Tag hinweg nicht regnen wird und sogar bis 22 Grad werden soll.
Also bis um *12h* dann *VOR DEM HAUPTEINGANG DES HAUPTBAHNHOFS IN FFM*.

Ich leg mich nochmal ne Stunde schlafen 
Gute Nacht und bis später 

greetz,
grecco


----------



## Scooby1984 (9. August 2008)

Alles klar, super. Auf nen erfolgreichen Tag 

Ich bin punkt 12 Uhr am Start 

Greetz


----------



## pokerface (9. August 2008)

Ja servus,
also von meiner Seite war die session heute ein voller Erfolg. Fast 5 Stunden durch Frankfurt gefahren und es war richtig chillig.
Muss aufjedenfall mal wiederholt werden und in der nächsten Zeit dann mal auf den Feldberg oder nach Offenbach . 

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## Scooby1984 (9. August 2008)

Jo so seh ich das auch. Mir schmerzen zwar die Gelenke, aber hat auf jeden fall Laune gemacht!!! ... Feldberg müssen wir dann unbedingt auch mal organisieren. Und ne FFM-Night-Session is ja auch in Planung.... 

Wer will, kann ja schonmal nen Vorschlag machen für nen neuen termin 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## grecco86 (9. August 2008)

servus die leute ,

ja also Heute war das schon ziemlich chillig 
5 Stunden unterwegs und viele neue Plaetze in Frankfurt entdeckt und erkundet 

Ich schlage mal Mittwoch Nachmittag fuer ne neue Streetsession vor...Vielleicht diesmal durch Offenbach? Mal was anderes...

Und vielleicht Freitag Abend/Nacht ne Nightsession in Frankfurt...


----------



## Scooby1984 (10. August 2008)

Ich check das morgen mal ob MI Nachmittag klar geht. Und sag bescheid. Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## pokerface (10. August 2008)

ja wegen Mittwoch, ich kann wahrscheinlich frühestens um 4 Uhr in Offenbach sein wegen Schule...
An welche Uhrzeit habt ihr so gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (10. August 2008)

Salut,

also 4h oder später passt ja eigentlich...das reicht dicke  Dann fahren wir so ca. 3-4 Stunden oder so und dann ist es ca. 20-21h. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach oder was meint ihr?
Pokerface meinsde dein Kollege mit dem Flying Circus kommt auch? Damit ich das Teil von ihm nochmal Probefahre, weil ich da was im Auge habe 

greetz,
grecco


----------



## pokerface (10. August 2008)

joa ich frag einfach mal noch 2 Kollegen die auch dirt fahren vllt. kommen ja beide mit 
Dann würd ich vorschlagen treffen wir uns am Bahnhof Offenbach Ost, oder?


----------



## Scooby1984 (10. August 2008)

Jungs, bei mir sieht leicht schelcht aus. hab heut mal nachgefragt. muss eigentlich was schaffen. Aber ich versuch da mal was zu drehen und notfalls shcon bissi früher anzufangen mit arbeiten, dass ich dann so gegen 3 hier los kann. Würd dann eh mim Auto kommen und mim Fully. Laufrad is endlich da...

Bis denn


----------



## pokerface (10. August 2008)

ja wie gesagt ich kann auch erst um 4 dann halt uns auf dem Laufenden wegen arbeiten.
Helme nehmen wir diesmal mit würd ich vorschlagen  wegen den dirts und so...

bis denne


----------



## grecco86 (11. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei mir sieht es momentan leider so aus:
Ich habe heute das Bike wieder abgegeben was ich hatte, weil der neue Cube-Rahmen da ist (in Orange...nice ) 
Sooo, da ich mir ja eh einen anderen Rahmen kaufen moechte, habe ich den Rahmen und alle meine Teile im Laden gelassen, bis ich mich entschieden habe, was ich ueberhaupt kaufen moechte . Somit habe ich leider kein Bike fuer den Mittwoch 
AAAber wenn der Kollege von pokerface auch kommt (der mit dem flying circus) wuerde ich mit dem auto kurz mal vorbei schauen und das bike zur Probefahrt kurz schnorren  und vielleicht das eine oder andere Bike was da so rumfaehrt auch

greetz,
grecco


----------



## pokerface (11. August 2008)

ja okay aber versprechen kann ich leider nichts, da ich nicht weiß wielange er arbeiten muss (oder überhaupt).
Also ich werde wie abgemacht um 4 Uhr an der S-Bahn Station Offenbach Ost sein.

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scooby1984 (12. August 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich Jungs. Wenn am Ende nur Pokerface und ich da sind, brauhc ich mri auch die Action mitd er Arbeit net geben. Dann verschieben wir da slieber auf ein ander mal. Wenn sich Pavlo um nen neuen Rahmen kümmert hat er ja bis spätestens übernächste woche wieder was zum rollen  Ansonsten muss dir wohl jemand in den arsch treten 

Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## pokerface (12. August 2008)

Da hast du Recht


----------



## pokerface (13. August 2008)

Samstag Feldberg Downhill:

Schreibt ob ihr kommt und welche Uhrzeit optimal für euch wäre. Jeder der auch noch nicht bei ner Streetsession dabei war oder so und bock auf Feldberg hat ist herzlich eingeladen.

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## grecco86 (13. August 2008)

Salut,

wenn mein Bike bis Samstag morgen aufgebaut ist, dann bin ich dabei - aber nur am Sonntag, weil ich den ganzen Samstag arbeiten muss 

greetz,
grecco!


----------



## Scooby1984 (14. August 2008)

Ich bin Samstag auf jeden fall am Start. Uhrzeit ca. 12.00 Uhr wär mir recht. Treffpunkt Bus/bahn Haltestelle Oberursel Hohemark. Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## pokerface (14. August 2008)

ja samstag wäre für mich auch besser. Sonntag kann ich leider auch nicht ... Grecco wie siehts bei dir denn jetzt genau aus?
Ich bring wahrscheinlich noch nen kollegen mit dann sind wir schonmal zu dritt.
Wer hat noch bock ? Meldet euch

Gruß pokerface


----------



## grecco86 (14. August 2008)

Salut,

leider habe ich doch kein Bike  Die ganze Rahmentausch-Aktion klappt doch net und muss am Samstag eh arbeiten...
Also falle ich in den naechsten Tagen eh aus...

P.S.: Macht mal Werbung fuer meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige 

greetz,
grecco


----------



## Scooby1984 (15. August 2008)

Also mein Bike is jetzt Fit für morgen. Bestätigt mal Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt.
Gruß


----------



## grecco86 (2. September 2008)

Salut,

so wollen wir mal den Thread hier mal wieder aufleben lassen 

Wer ein Fahrrad hat und Lust auf ein bisschen Dirterfahrung, kann ja am Freitag Nachmittag/Abend mit nach Offenbach kommen, um sich mit uns ein bisschen an den Dirts zu versuchen... 

Melden sich diejenigen von euch die Lust und Zeit haben 

greetz,
grecco


----------



## Hopi (3. September 2008)

Bombenkrater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (3. September 2008)

ritschtitsch


----------



## Hopi (3. September 2008)

War schon ewig nicht mehr dort, was steht dort denn?


----------



## pokerface (3. September 2008)

doubles tables drops step ups alles mögliche in allen größen


----------

